# Why Ford Will Survive, GM and Chrysler Will Fail



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The new Ford Fusion, which gets Prius like fuel economy, in a mid-sized sedan will actually be available without a premium and will introduce several new improvements in Hybrid Technology.

More...


----------



## namyzarc (Mar 18, 2008)

They'll all survive because we keep giving them $$$ thus rewarding their screw-ups. A single halfway decent car doesn't make a good car company. A history of good practices & decisions does.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, go ford.....a $24k hybrid? Finally, something to set the fusion aside from the rest.

Proof that automakers can make good desicions if they are against the wall. If ford survives I say let the other two fend for themselves.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

The Fusion looks good but so does the next gen Honda Insight which is going to debut at the same time also at an inexpensive pricepoint.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

saab96 said:


> The Fusion looks good but so does the next gen Honda Insight which is going to debut at the same time also at an inexpensive pricepoint.


Not to mention there will be a 90mpg plug in prius in 2009  (Toyota is the only car company I know of that doesn't lie about prototypes and their intentions... they are on the ball)

Ford is behind the times.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Technologic said:


> Not to mention there will be a 90mpg plug in prius in 2009  (Toyota is the only car company I know of that doesn't like about prototypes and their intentions... they are on the ball)
> 
> Ford is behind the times.


A plug-in with marginal electric-only range is kind of a waste of time, IMHO. On paper sure it has great mileage, but it diminishes as you go farther from the plug. That's also true of something like a Volt, but you really want the electric-only range to be big enough to cover a daily driving routine so you can be off gas *completely* and hence claim INFINITE MPG. Otherwise parallel hybrids with smaller (i.e. cheaper) battery packs are good enough.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh ford is certainly far behind the times. Just look at the latest F150 to see that. But among the big three, they are the least behind.

LOL, its not about winners when we talk about the auto industry. Its about who sucks the least!

Not really sure what toyota is up to, but I know I was not impressed with the recent hybrid camry that got only 35MPG.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Not really sure what toyota is up to, but I know I was not impressed with the recent hybrid camry that got only 35MPG.


I'm not impressed by any of these cars honestly, I just realize marketability wise Ford has nothing on Toyota (who's reliability figures are the best besides porsche).

Toyota's pluggable prius may or may not have a daily commute distance of electric range, I don't know if it will... I just know that these 40mpg hybrid cars aren't going to change anything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Honda Insight! 


Sadly, it is nothing but a Prius knockoff in the looks department. I am not impressed with the styling. 

Pete : (



saab96 said:


> The Fusion looks good but so does the next gen Honda Insight which is going to debut at the same time also at an inexpensive pricepoint.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I am afraid I have to agree with you. Not only the big three don't produce cars we do not want, but nobody else does either. Tesla is the only decent electric out there and it cost too much.

I like the Ford products, they are better looking than the rest and the quality is just as good as anybody out there. I have owned Fords all my life, my current Ford just turned 19 years old Last month and still turns heads.

Just wish the government would stop bailing out the UAW.


----------

